# Angelrute richtig aufbauen



## El_Del (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

weil ich schon einmal Angeln war und mir das riesen Spaß gemacht hat, werde ich nächste Woche wieder Angeln gehen. Da ich auch geplant habe öfters mit Freunden zu Angeln, habe ich mir eine Angel gekauft, Rolle mit aufgezogener Schnur ist auch schon dran. Beim letzten mal hatte ich nur geliehene Angel von bekannten dabei die schon komplett zusammengebaut war.

Als kleine Vorbereitung wollte ich die Angel mal zusammenbauen. Jetzt kommt mein Problem, die Schnur muss ich von der Rolle runterbekommen und die Angel entlang, durch die Ringe ziehen. Aber wie genau kriege ich die Schnur von der Rolle abgerollt ? Die Rolle dreht sich nur in eine Richtung mit der die Schnur aufgerollt wird. Muss ich die Schnur dann einfach normal abwickeln und über die kleine Rolle führen ?

Ich weiß das die Fragen dumm sind, aber ich komme mir auch ein wenig dumm vor  Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir schnell helfen.

Habe mal ein Foto von der kleinen Rolle die ich meine angehangen, damit ihr wisst was ich meine 

MfG


----------



## Carpmen (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelrute richtig aufbauen*

Hallo 

Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Rolle keine Freilaufrolle ist , ansonsten bräuchtest ja nur den Freilauf öffne !

ich würde vorne die Bremse (vorne an der Spule ) öffnen der Rolle die Schnur dann über das Schnurlaufröllchen (Kleine Rolle ) legen und dann einfach durch die Ringe ziehen 

Wenn du die Bremse Öffnest wirst du so einknarren hören Ähnlich einer Ratsche das ist normal , aber nicht zu weit drehen sonst fällt die Spule von der Rolle was aber auch nicht schlimm wäre weil die brauchst dann blos wieder draufstecken 

Falls nicht zurechtkommst frag halt einfach deine Freunde die Helfen dir da auch bestimmt gerne weiter


----------



## Stachelritter86 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelrute richtig aufbauen*

Man kann auch den Röllenbügel (der Draht am Rotorkopf) nach oben-seitlich öffnen. Dann liegt die Schnur frei und kann abgewickelt werden. 

Der Rotor müsste sich eigentlich auch in zwei Richtungen drehen lassen - einfach mal nach dem Hebel für die Rücklaufsperre suchen (meistens ein Kippschalter am Heck).

Beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## petri28 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelrute richtig aufbauen*



El_Del schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weil ich schon einmal Angeln war und mir das riesen Spaß gemacht hat, werde ich nächste Woche wieder Angeln gehen. Da ich auch geplant habe öfters mit Freunden zu Angeln, habe ich mir eine Angel gekauft, Rolle mit aufgezogener Schnur ist auch schon dran. Beim letzten mal hatte ich nur geliehene Angel von bekannten dabei die schon komplett zusammengebaut war.
> 
> ...


sorry, aber das ist doch wohl nicht Dein Ernst,oder? Wenn Du nicht mal "gebacken" bekommst, wie Du die Schnur abwickeln kannst, dann frage ich mich, wo und wie Du angeln willst#c


----------



## El_Del (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelrute richtig aufbauen*

Super, das mit der Bremse hat geholfen, hatte mich schon gewundert was das rädchen unten sollte, jetzt weiß ich bescheid


----------



## Stachelritter86 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelrute richtig aufbauen*

Mal ne Frage: Wie wirfst du denn deine Montage aus? Auch über die Bremse?


----------



## JanS (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelrute richtig aufbauen*

Wo willst du denn angeln gehen?


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelrute richtig aufbauen*



JanS schrieb:


> Wo willst du denn angeln gehen?




Ick glob das ist echt Bockwurst "WO".... Er sollte am besten erst gar nicht los gehen .... |uhoh:

Dat tut Tier und Mensch nich gut...glaub mir....


----------



## weserwaller (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelrute richtig aufbauen*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Er sollte am besten erst gar nicht los gehen .... |uhohat tut Tier und Mensch nich gut...glaub mir....




Kennt Ihr euch  etwa persönlich ? Falls ja zeig ihm doch wie man die Rute montiert, falls nicht frage ich mich wie Du das behaupten kannst. 

Hat nicht jeder mal angefangen ? Würdet ihr euch noch vorm ersten Besuch ne Zehnerkarte für den Swingerclub kaufen, ohne je da gewesen zu sein ?


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelrute richtig aufbauen*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Hat nicht jeder mal angefangen ?




Sicher hat jeder mal angefangen, keine Frage. Aber das mit der Bremse an der Rolle kommt auch bei der Fischereischeinprüfung ran, ob mit oder ohne Praxisteil im Lehrgang. Und das sollte man doch eigendlich wissen.


Und die Frage aller Fragen beim Angeln stell ich hier lieber erst gar nicht, sonst fliegen wieder Steine...Ich denk mir einfach meinen Teil.....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Merlin (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelrute richtig aufbauen*

|good:  sehe ich genauso..


----------



## weserwaller (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelrute richtig aufbauen*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Und die Frage aller Fragen beim Angeln stell ich hier lieber erst gar nicht, sonst fliegen wieder Steine...Ich denk mir einfach meinen Teil.....Gruß Toxe



Ist doch völlig klar...... nur verhindern können wir es von zu Hause eh nicht.

Aus z.B. Schwarzangeln wird er wenn früher oder später seine Konsequenz ziehen und die "Helferregel" gibt ihm in manchen Bundesländern sogar das Recht unter Aufsicht dazu.

Dazu wissen wir ja nicht mal wie alt er ist, wenn Du verstehst was ich meine


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelrute richtig aufbauen*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Würdet ihr euch noch vorm ersten Besuch ne Zehnerkarte für den Swingerclub kaufen, ohne je da gewesen zu sein ?


 
Aber sicher doch!!!! 

Duck...und wech....


----------



## stroffel (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelrute richtig aufbauen*

schon unerhört das er nich von anfang an perfekt angeln kann! Am besten gleich vergraulen damit er möglichst schnell die lust am angeln verliert...oder wie jetzt?

Aber zur Sache:

Lieber El_Del, Fische sind lebewesen und ein entsprechend repektvoller und professioneller Umgang mit Ihnen ist unabdingbar. Nicht umsonst gibt es fischerprüfungen die fundierte kentnisse über die grundlegenden Angeltechniken forder. Dessen solltest Du Dir immer bewusst Sein!

Aber gerade deshalb finde ich es Gut dass Du diese Forum aufsucht um dich zu informieren! Einige Tipps zu dienem Problem hast Du ja schon bekommen. Gennerell kann ich Dir nur raten dich immer gut zu informieren. Das geht bei praktischen sachen immer am besten wenn Du einen bekannten (mit Angelschein) hast der es Dir zeigen kann. Dann sparst Du Dir vie frust und hast hoffentlich viel spaß am angeln. Alle haben mal Klein angefangen und auch ich habe viel von anderen gelernt. und mit etwas erfahrung, dem nötigen Grundwissen und einem Jugenfischereischein (wenn es soweit ist) kannst du noch lange spaß am angeln haben.


----------



## stephan148 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelrute richtig aufbauen*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Wie wirfst du denn deine Montage aus? Auch über die Bremse?



das hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt. Der bügel muss zum umklappen gehen.


----------



## Bassey (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelrute richtig aufbauen*

Traut keiner zu frage ob der jung nen Labbe hat ^^


----------

